# Remove laminate backsplash



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You may end up with a mess----









Cutting off the back splash portion will cause the counter top to sag---I really think you will wreck the top---the back splash is the support for the back edge---


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If I was looking to buy a house and saw the laminite tops had been painted I'd take the price of new tops right off the asking price.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

joecaption said:


> If I was looking to buy a house and saw the laminite tops had been painted I'd take the price of new tops right off the asking price.


i would run. if they did that, what else did they do !


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd just leave the countertop alone. Lots of people (myself included) buy houses knowing they are going to remodel them. So why spend your money on such a trivial thing? Besides, many people don't care for the latest trendy glass tile look.


----------

